# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG GT505 - điện thoại lướt web tốc độ cao

## panda126

đây là GT505. còn cái có bàn phím trượt ra là GW525 
  
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
LG GT505 - điện thoại lướt web tốc độ cao

(Zing) - GT505 là mẫu điện thoại chuyên lướt web mới được LG tung ra thị trường Việt Nam với giá gần 4 triệu đồng, hỗ trợ các kết nối tốc độ cao như Wi-Fi, 3G/HSDPA cùng chức năng tìm đường GPS tiên tiến.

LG GT505 - điện thoại lướt web tốc độ cao

LG GT505 kế thừa những nét tinh tế và giản đơn từ chiếc Cookie KP500.

Nhằm mang đến sự thoải mái và dễ chịu cho người dùng, LG GT505 có kích thước gọn nhẹ với số đo 3 chiều lần lượt là 107 x 54,5 x 11,8 mm. Đi cùng các thông số hấp dẫn đó là chất liệu vỏ plastic rất nhẹ và chắc chắn khiến cho trọng lượng không còn là vấn đề với người dùng, đặc biệt phù hợp với thói quen và sở thích của người tiêu dùng Việt Nam

Nổi bật ở mặt trước của GT505 là màn hình cảm ứng rộng 3 inch tiện dụng và hiện đại. Toàn bộ thiết kế chung từ đường nét tới màu sắc đều được kế thừa những nét tinh tế và hợp lý từ mẫu điện thoại thành công trước đó - "chiếc bánh nhỏ" KP500. Tuy nhiên, để thuận tiện hơn cho người dùng, LG GT505 có bút stylus xinh xắn dành cho màn hình cảm ứng, được giấu dọc theo thân máy.

Công nghệ hiện đại

Khi màn hình cảm ứng đang là xu hướng thịnh hành trên thị trường điện thoại di động hiện nay thì GT505 là một trong những điểm nhấn của LG Mobile với nhiều công nghệ hiện đại.
LG GT505 - điện thoại lướt web tốc độ cao
LG GT505 là mẫu điện thoại đề cao khả năng kết nối.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
​ _Phiên bản màu trắng tinh khiết, trang nhã_​ __​ _GT505 trang bị màn hình cảm ứng 3 inch, độ phân giải 240 x 400 pixel, giao diện S-Class, tự động xoay màn hình theo chiều sử dụng_​ __​ _Phía trên màn hình là chiếc camera dành riêng cho các cuộc gọi qua video - 1 tính năng mà người dùng sẽ được trải nghiệm khi sử dụng 3G_​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
__​ _Khe cắm thẻ nhớ nằm ở cạnh trái của máy. GT505 hỗ trợ thẻ lên tới 8 GB_​ __​ _Các phím nằm trên lớp khung chrome sáng bóng khá đẹp mắt_​ __​ _GT505 sử dụng chuẩn microUSB cho tai nghe và sạc_​ __​ _Khác với các model thông thường khi bút stylus được đặt dọc theo thân máy, GT505 đặt bút nằm ngang trên đỉnh máy._ ​

----------


## hongson1992

ưu điểm to đùng của em này là lướt web cực nhanh! giá rẻ mà chất phết đấy!

----------


## nguyendangvan

ưu điểm to đùng của em này là lướt web cực nhanh! giá rẻ mà chất phết đấy!

----------


## songdai90

phiên bản màu trắng nhìn đẹp thía! mà sao chưa thấy cửa hàng nào bán màu trắng nhỉ?

----------


## b2ltpt

hình như các loại điện thoại dùng cảm ứng, thì bút cảm ứng được đặt dọc thân máy còn em này được đặt ngang trên đỉnh máy, độc đáo đấy chứ

----------

